
Create and Publish a Python Package with Poetry - franey
https://johnfraney.ca/posts/2019/05/28/create-publish-python-package-poetry/
======
franey
I recently took Poetry for a spin when releasing Flake8 Markdown[1], and I
thought it might be helpful to walk through the process of making a package
using Poetry, from start to finish.

I found it more straightforward than using setup.py and twine, which I used
for other packages.

How are you publishing to PyPI these days?

[1]
[https://github.com/johnfraney/flake8-markdown](https://github.com/johnfraney/flake8-markdown)

